# Multiple Surgical procedures with Lysis of Adhesions



## PRINCESSMHH (Mar 9, 2010)

How would you code the following:

DX: post-hysterectomy prolapse vaginal vault
      Stress urinary incontinence

Procedures:  Robotic Sacrocolpopexy
                  TVT, Posterior Repair, Lysis of adhesions (dense greater than 1 hr and 30 minutes)

adhesions of the bowel to the pelvis and right side wall.

Could not procede with the robotic procedure to the adhesions.  What CPT codes as well as ICD-9 codes would be used for these procedures?

I coded:  DX:  618.5, 625.6, 560.81

CPT:  57250, 57288-51, 57425-51, and 49329.

I am getting an edit error stating the adhesions are coded but the surgical aspect has not been coded.  Can anyone please help me?  

 Concerned


----------

